# Forum Rules



## NDJollyMon

There has been a slight change in the forum rule concerning signatures...
Vern has decided to increase the allowable picture size in your signature.
Here is an clip of the change highlighted in bold:

12. Signatures may contain images, but may not be any larger than *385x100* ; 468x60 banners are also permitted (within reason). If your signature is larger than the allotted size given or deemed unacceptable by staff, you will be requested by a moderator to resize or change your image. Please also try and keep text signatures under 5 lines. Failing to comply with a moderator's request to fix your signature will result in the removal of your signature.


----------



## kyoutback

You could also require the file format to be .jpg and not .gif. The same dimension picture will be a significantly smaller file size in .jpg vs. gif.


----------



## Guest

Thanks Pete and Vern. That helps a lot.

Happy Camping,
Gary


----------



## BullwinkleMoose

How do I get a picture added to my signature block? DETAILS, I'm dense when it comes to computers.


----------



## vdub

See if this link helps.


----------



## PDX_Doug

Pete,

I guess I missed this one. Am I reading this correctly. We can have a larger image then before and a banner image?

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## shake1969

Okie Dokey.

BTW, I'm 358 x 111.


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers

kyoutback said:


> You could also require the file format to be .jpg and not .gif. The same dimension picture will be a significantly smaller file size in .jpg vs. gif.
> [snapback]98616[/snapback]​


That would be nice to enforce that...bandwidth.

And by the way, your banner is 400 x 216.









Randy


----------



## kyoutback

Castle Rock Outbackers said:


> kyoutback said:
> 
> 
> 
> You could also require the file format to be .jpg and not .gif. The same dimension picture will be a significantly smaller file size in .jpg vs. gif.
> [snapback]98616[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> That would be nice to enforce that...bandwidth.
> 
> And by the way, your banner is 400 x 216.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Randy
> [snapback]120931[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

Yes I know how big it is. And I haven't been asked by a Moderator to make it smaller or remove it. action I still say the best solution for dial up people is the "lo-fi version".


----------



## NDJollyMon

OFFICIAL OUTBACKERS RULES:

12. Signatures may contain images, but may not be any larger than *385x100*; 468x60 banners are also permitted (within reason). If your signature is larger than the allotted size given or deemed unacceptable by staff, you will be requested by a moderator to resize or change your image. Please also try and keep text signatures under 5 lines. Failing to comply with a moderator's request to fix your signature will result in the removal of your signature. 
_______________________________________________

We prefer EVERYONE to downsize the pics, banners, and sig lines to conform with Vern's Rule. Having to be told individually is just....not right. This website is here for the enjoyment, and information exchange that's very hard...if not impossible to get elsewhere. Please don't abuse it.

Yes...You may have a pic and a banner according to the rules.


----------



## kyoutback

Castle Rock Outbackers said:


> kyoutback said:
> 
> 
> 
> You could also require the file format to be .jpg and not .gif. The same dimension picture will be a significantly smaller file size in .jpg vs. gif.
> [snapback]98616[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> That would be nice to enforce that...bandwidth.
> 
> And by the way, your banner is 400 x 216.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Randy
> [snapback]120931[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

And your signature line is more than 5 lines. I guess I wasn't the only violator.


----------



## PDX_Doug

Thanks for the clarification, Pete.
And thanks for the change, Vern.









I think the ability to add a small rally banner to our signature lines will be a real plus to the membership in general! I appreciate the positive response to our input!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## shake1969

Castle Rock Outbackers said:


> kyoutback said:
> 
> 
> 
> You could also require the file format to be .jpg and not .gif. The same dimension picture will be a significantly smaller file size in .jpg vs. gif.
> [snapback]98616[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> That would be nice to enforce that...bandwidth.
> 
> And by the way, your banner is 400 x 216.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Randy
> [snapback]120931[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

No tattling allowed.


----------



## Oregon_Camper

Thanks for the update...


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers

kyoutback said:


> Castle Rock Outbackers said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kyoutback said:
> 
> 
> 
> You could also require the file format to be .jpg and not .gif. The same dimension picture will be a significantly smaller file size in .jpg vs. gif.
> [snapback]98616[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> That would be nice to enforce that...bandwidth.
> 
> And by the way, your banner is 400 x 216.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Randy
> [snapback]120931[/snapback]​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And your signature line is more than 5 lines. I guess I wasn't the only violator.
> [snapback]120966[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

OK, I am down to 4 lines plus the temporary rally lines.

Randy


----------



## vdub

There ya go. Sig is now exactly 385x100.


----------



## NDJollyMon

I think small sig pics are a plus. If you spend as much time as I do on the forum...you could wear out a finger on the scroll button!!!!!!

We have noticed that some members are not in a hurry to change signatures. Some are simply not paying attention to the thread, some are just rebels. I don't like to breathe down people's necks over petty things...so if they are pretty close on the rule...I've not said anything.

FYI:
If you are on a slow connection,...
It really will help to use the LO-FI VERSION. It's available down at the bottom of the page in the center. It will speed things up for you.

PS....VDUB
How's that retirement travel going????


----------



## vdub

> How's that retirement travel going????


Thanks for asking. Haven't actually started yet. Official retire date is 30Jun. I have enough leave saved where I could have punched out 1May, but I would rather get paid for the leave than take it. I am taking my 5 to an RV spot this Thur and it will be there for almost a month. On 9Jul we go to Life on Wheels in Moscow. It is over on 14Jul and I think we will head toward Billings, but not sure. Whenever, I have a good solid wifi connection, I'll set up the web cam. Here is a picture of when I was testing it. We were moving out of our old house, so boxes were everywhere. August will be the first full month of RV'ing. I didn't think retirement was supposed to be this busy.


----------



## nonny

Looks like the same pic to me.







I mean the pics in your links, vdub. When I click on either, the same thing comes up.


----------



## vdub

Yeap, it only updates every 30 seconds and then only when the camera is active. It's currently in my computer case, so it's very inactive.


----------



## PDX_Doug

Actually vdub,

We are not seeing the web cam at all. Both of your links point to http://www.lifeonwheels.com/moscow.html

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## vdub

WHAT!? I errored? OK, try this. Sorry, but there isn't much to see. It's just test stuff at the moment.


----------



## Oregon_Camper

vdub said:


> WHAT!? I errored? OK, try this. Sorry, but there isn't much to see. It's just test stuff at the moment.
> [snapback]121606[/snapback]​


That link works, but as it say, it is only a test and not live right now.


----------



## PDX_Doug

That works much better vdub!









But who's the blond?...









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## HootBob

Pretty cool a web cam
Can't wait till it's active

Don


----------



## vdub

I'm trying to make it work. We are in the RV right now. Well, not at this very moment. Right now I am about 350' from the RV in a resturant with free public-acces wifi. I can just barely see the signal from inside the rv, so I'm going to make a passive-conductance spider antenna next week. Or, I could just buy a 14db gain ant and do the same thing. More fun to make it, tho. If the higher-gain, better positioned ant will pick up the signal better, then I'll route it thru my bridge and have a strong wifi bubble around my 5. I'll let you know when it is working. The resturant wifi is a good solid 54g, which would probably support streaming video. I'll work on that, too.


----------

